# SQL: SELECT MAX - zwei Werte?



## CarloC (7. Dez 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Tabelle bei der ich mir bis jetzt den größten Wert mit SELECT MAX() rausgeholt habe. Neuerdings gibt es in der Tabelle allerdings einen Dummy-Eintrag mit der ID 9999. Mein SELECT MAX() schlägt somit fehl, da die Einträge aller kleiner als 9999 sind.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich die zwei größten Werte zurückbekommen kann oder ob man beim SELECT MAX() einen Wert (die 9999) ausschließen kann?

Das Problem sollte auf jeden Fall ohne eine Schleife in JAVA gelöst werden...  ???:L 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Dez 2006)

select max(id) where id != 9999


----------



## SlaterB (7. Dez 2006)

SELECT MAX(id) from .. where id < 9999

edit: ey, ich bin hier der schnellste


----------



## CarloC (7. Dez 2006)

Ich glaube ich bin die Sache etwas zu kompliziert angegangen.     :lol:

Vielen Dank


----------

